# Any expats Lavrio/Keratea area



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any expats my way as Athens is a bit far to meet up


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

*hi*

hi jaynie
i'm


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

jaynie100 said:


> Just wondering if there are any expats my way as Athens is a bit far to meet up


hi jaynie, i'm an english mum living in Lagonissi, lets meet up one day.
Tracey


----------



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

tracey1 said:


> hi jaynie, i'm an english mum living in Lagonissi, lets meet up one day.
> Tracey


Thats great. lets meet up for a coffee. let me know when and where and I will see if I am free then


----------

